# Angebot-zuviele Pflanzen???



## tangomba (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir von einem renomierten Onlinehändler ein Angebot für meine Teichbepflanzung machen lassen und finde, daß das viel zu viele Pflanzen sind.
Ich habe das Angebot als Excel im Anhang und eine Beschreibung meines Teiches in Bildform.
Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben mit was ich erst mak anfangen sollte und eventuell später oder nach und nach zu ergänzen?
Mir ist das erst ein mal zu viel Geld und ich glaube das werden auch zuviele Pflanzen


----------



## Springmaus (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angebot-zuviele Pflanzen???*

Hallo,

wieso schreibst Du zuviele Pflanzen nein es sind nicht zuviele !!!!

Bei dem Angebot ist auch die Ufermatte dabei und die kostet auch!!!

Bei dem Händler war ich auhc un dhab für meinen Teich eingekauft!

War eine sehr gute Beratung und es passt alles!


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angebot-zuviele Pflanzen???*

Hallo,

das sind für Deinen Teich nicht zu viele Pflanzen. Man rechnet pro m Ufer mindestens 4 bis 5 Pflanzen. Unterwasserpflanzen und Seerosen zählen da nicht dazu.
Meiner Meinung nach kann man eh nie genug Pflanzen haben....zumal man auch noch ein paar Ausfälle einkalkulieren muss, da sich einige Pflanzen aufgrund der Umweltbedingungen noch verabschieden werden.


----------



## Dr.J (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angebot-zuviele Pflanzen???*

Hi,

die Liste geht vollkommen i.O.. Du wirst sehen, dass noch einiges an Pflanzen notwendig sein wird. Das ist erstmal der Anfang. Außerdem ist ja die Ufermatte mit dabei und die kostet eben. Wenn ich bedenke, was ich bereits alles in Pflanzen für den Teich investiert habe... Uih, das darf ich garned nachrechnen.

Also die Regel lautet grob: Alle Pflanzen, die du hast + 1


----------



## hansa (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angebot-zuviele Pflanzen???*

Kann mich meinen Vorschreibern anschliessen - die Gesamtzahl der Pflanzen ist in Ordnung - Probleme habe ich eher bei der Auswahl - für meinen Geschmack sind das zuviele unterschiedliche Arten. 
Betrachtet man zB Zone 2 so ist jetzt schon absehbar das Typha angustifolia mit der Zeit zuerst Butomus und letztendlich auch die Scirpus verdrängen wird, auch wenn nur ein Typha gepflanzt wird.
Die Pflanzen sind alle recht günstig und gegen die Preise kann man wirklich nichts sagen.
Niedrige Preise sagen immer was über die Vermehrbarkeit aus - je günstiger umso grösser die Tendenz zum Wuchern - dahingehend ist der Tannenwedel erstaunlich teuer.


----------



## Ellen (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angebot-zuviele Pflanzen???*

Also was du einsparen könntest ist alles, was da für die Ufermatten angegeben ist
 (ca 50 Euro also)

__ Pfennigkraut findest du bestimmt bei einem Nachbarn, der dir was abgibt! 
Denn erstmal gepflanzt wuchert es richtig gut (übrigens überall im Garten), deshalb mag ich das Zeug auch 
Oder hol dir nur eine Pflanze und nächsten Frühling hast du so viele Ableger wie du brauchst, da muss man nicht viel kaufen .....
Ein Tütchen Samen von __ Gauklerblumen (aus dem Baumarkt) macht auch im ersten Jahr ganz viel Grün auf der Ufermatte. Ansonsten kann ich auch immer wieder Walderdbeeren empfehlen, die wachsen super auf der Matte und schmecken auch noch!
__ Günsel holst du dir auch vom Nachbarn und  __ Moos gibt es überall umsonst.
Meine Matten sieht man kaum noch und sie sind auch erst letztes Jahr besetzt worden.
Geduld musst du allerdings schon ein bisschen haben, 

Ellen

P.S. Ich mach morgen mal einige Fotos von meiner Ufermatte!


----------



## Springmaus (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angebot-zuviele Pflanzen???*

Hallo,

@Ellen

Her mit den Fotos deiner Ufermatte  Zack Zack


----------



## Tim Kehrwieder (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angebot-zuviele Pflanzen???*

nimm __ hornkraut __ wasserpest und schilff sieht gut aus und hilft


----------



## Ellen (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angebot-zuviele Pflanzen???*



Springmaus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Ellen
> 
> Her mit den Fotos deiner Ufermatte  Zack Zack



Ist schon zu dunkel, mach ich aber morgen, versprochen, 

Ellen


----------



## tangomba (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angebot-zuviele Pflanzen???*

Danke für die vielen Idden und Anregungen,,
Ist das __ Pfennigkraut?


----------



## Ellen (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angebot-zuviele Pflanzen???*



tangomba schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Idden und Anregungen,,
> Ist das __ Pfennigkraut?



Ja und das wird schnell viel mehr, 

Ellen


----------



## Christine (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angebot-zuviele Pflanzen???*

@Ellen

alle Pflanzen, die Du aufführst, sind zwar sehr attraktiv auf der Ufermatte, helfen aber nur wenig, die Nährstoffe im Wasser aufzubauen

@Tim

__ Schilf hat in einem Folienteich nichts verloren.


----------



## Ellen (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angebot-zuviele Pflanzen???*



blumenelse schrieb:


> @Ellen
> 
> alle Pflanzen, die Du aufführst, sind zwar sehr attraktiv auf der Ufermatte, helfen aber nur wenig, die Nährstoffe im Wasser aufzubauen
> 
> .



Na mir ist es auch lieber, wenn sie Nährstoffe abbauen!
Und es wäre auch nett, wenn du deine Antwort begründest, denn so ganz verstehe ich sie nicht 
Alle Pflanzen brauchen doch Nährstoffe, manche mehr, manche weniger, 

Ellen


----------



## Christine (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angebot-zuviele Pflanzen???*

Hallo Ellen,

blöd formuliert  Sorry.

Natürlich verbrauchen auch diese Pflanzen Nährstoffe - sind aber keine Alternative zu dem Sortiment, das dem Fragesteller angeboten wurde, sondern lediglich eine Ergänzung, weil mit ein paar Pflänzchen auf der Ufermatte alleine ist es nicht getan. Zumal manche Moose recht genügsam sind.


----------



## tangomba (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angebot-zuviele Pflanzen???*

Hi,
leider bin ich gar kein Pflanzenkenner.
Schaut bitte mal, ich habe folgende Pflanzen (Bilder) die ich in die Pflanzterassen mit Substrat einpflanzen möchte.
Wleche Pflanzen sind das und sind das bessere Nährstoffverwerter?
IKann ich diese 20 cm unter Wassersoiegekl einpflanzen?


----------



## Christine (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angebot-zuviele Pflanzen???*

Hi,

die sind alle gut. 

Auf Bild 1 das linke ist eine __ Sumpfdotterblume, die würde ich nicht 20 cm unter Wasser stellen. Das Herz sollte aus dem Wasser rausschauen. Der einzelne Stengel könnte ein __ Blutweiderich sein. Rechts das Teil kenne ich als Flaschenbürstensegge. Auch fein.

Bild 2 scheint mir eine __ Schwertlilie zu sein. Mit ein bisschen Sumpfdotter garniert. Am besten so tief stellen, wie sie vorher stand.

Bild 3 haben wir rechts noch mal die bzw. eine Segge und __ Pfennigkraut. Das steht gerne höher. Wie von Ellen geschrieben, ist es gut, um die Ufermatte zu bewohnen. Links - k.A.

Im großen und ganzen alles "gute Esser".


----------



## tangomba (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angebot-zuviele Pflanzen???*

Hey, danke
dann werde ich diese Pflanzen alle mit einbinden


----------



## Ellen (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angebot-zuviele Pflanzen???*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Natürlich verbrauchen auch diese Pflanzen Nährstoffe - sind aber keine Alternative zu dem Sortiment, das dem Fragesteller angeboten wurde, sondern lediglich eine Ergänzung, weil mit ein paar Pflänzchen auf der Ufermatte alleine ist es nicht getan. Zumal manche Moose recht genügsam sind.




Na ja, für mich sind diese Pflanzen schon eine Alternative und bei mir sind es eine ganze Menge Pflänzchen 
Außerdem spart es halt Geld und das war ja die Ausgangsfrage.

Hier im Thread sieht man auf den Fotos, wie meine Ufermatte vor der Bepflanzung aussah :

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/5


Und jetzt sieht man sie eben kaum noch und die Pflanzen haben sich kräftig vermehrt und sehr gut die Matte durchwurzelt.

      

     

 

Da wächst jetzt alles durcheinander (ich mag das so) und immer mal wieder blüht auch was. Selbst Sumpfprimeln und __ Bachbunge haben sich schon selbst ausgesät und sich auf der Matte festgesetzt,

Ellen


----------



## Springmaus (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angebot-zuviele Pflanzen???*

Hallo,

 toll man das sieht ja toll aus !!!!!! Man sieht gar keine Ufermatte mehr

Bitte schreibe doch mal auf was du da alles an Pflanzen hast und ob es Samen waren

oder Pflanzen :beten    dann hab ich vielleicht auch mal so einen tollen Teichrand


----------



## tangomba (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angebot-zuviele Pflanzen???*

...wirklich suuuper schön!!!


----------



## Ellen (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angebot-zuviele Pflanzen???*



Springmaus schrieb:


> Bitte schreibe doch mal auf was du da alles an Pflanzen hast und ob es Samen waren
> 
> oder Pflanzen :beten    dann hab ich vielleicht auch mal so einen tollen Teichrand



Ich versuch es mal, also :

Frauenmantel (Ableger aus dem Garten und samt sich auch selbst aus)

Walderdbeeren (Ableger)

__ Günsel(Ableger)

__ Lippenmäulchen(1 große Staude gekauft im Baumarkt und geteilt)

__ Pfennigkraut (Ableger)

__ Gauklerblumen(Samen)

__ Bachbunge(1 Staude gekauft im nächsten Jahr selbst ausgesät)

__ Wasserminze(gekauft und vermehrt)
Die wächst eigentlich direkt im Bach mit Substrat, bildet aber kleine Ausläufer direkt auf der Matte, welche aber nicht so hoch werden.

Sumpfvergissmeinnicht(1 Staude, die vermehren sich auch selbst aus Samen)

Sumpfprimel(dito)

Moose(aus dem Garten, das zeug wächst ja überall und aus dem Wald etwas Sternmoos) 

__ Immergrün (dito)

Das sind also alles Pflanzen, welche sich ziemlich rasch ausbreiten.
Einige habe ich auch erst in den Ufergraben oder sogar daneben gesetzt und dann die Ausläufer einfach in Richtung Ufermatte gelegt, damit die dort wurzeln.
An einer Kurve hab ich sogar eine Erdbeerpflanze einfach in einen Blumentopf gepflanzt und dann von diesem aus die Triebe auf die Ufermatte gelegt und von der Mutterpflanze getrennt, nachdem sie sich festgesetzt hatten mit eigenen Wurzeln.

Hmmmmmmm ich hoffe, ich hab mich verständlich ausgedrückt ;-)

Ellen


----------



## Springmaus (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angebot-zuviele Pflanzen???*

Hallo,

 ganz lieben Dank!


----------



## tangomba (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angebot-zuviele Pflanzen???*

Noch drei Fragen:
Wenn ich die Ufermatte mit 
__ Pfennigkraut,		
Wasser-Dickblatt und		
__ Lippenmäulchen

gemischt bepflanze (was mir übrigens besser gefallen würde wie nur eine einheitlich Sorte) überwuchert oder verdrängt nicht eine die andere Art?
Oder MUSS man die Sorten in Abschnitte "rein" halten?

Kann man im darauffolgenden Jahr die Ufermatte weiter bepflanzen oder geht das nicht mehr wenn die Pflanzen sich ausgebreitet haben?

Ich nehme an, daß man den Teil der Ufermatte (in meinem Fall teilweise 20 unter Wasser) auch mit bestimmten Sorten bepflanzen kann???


----------

